# Dell Photo AIO (All in one) 926 Problems



## Sleepydragn1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I have a Dell vostro 1000 labtop with windows vista home basic. I can not print with my Dell Photo AIO (all in one) 926. Everytime I try to print something it pops up with this error message: "Communication Not Available The printer cannot communicate with the computer. Please turn on "Enable Bidirectional Communication" setting in the printer properties dialog (Though if I check the documents that are waiting to be printed it says that document is printing). 

I have gone into the printer properties dialog (Control Panel>Hardware and Sound>Printers. Then right click on the printer and press properties. Correct me If I am wrong) and checked for that option and I have not found it.

I did, however find a option called "Enable bidirectional support" in the ports tab so I assumed that was the option it told me to enable. It uses the port USB001 I think and so I checked the option. The problem is, is that even though I press "apply" and "ok" when I bring it back up it is not checked anymore. I can keep enabling it and it will still be disabled.

The printer is on, it is plugged in directly into a outlet, It's cables are plugged in correctly, the printer spooler service is enabled, and if I try to print a test page using the interface (actually on the printer not on the computer) it comes out fine.

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you downloaded the newest Vista driver for the printer from Dell site?
Go here and it's a little tricky:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...g=&SystemID=PRN_ALL_A926&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en
go:
Windows Vista 32 bit
English
All
Recommended and then click on the "+" in front of printers and you will see there is an update patch to download and install.


----------



## Sleepydragn1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I looked at the drivers progress but, It says it failed to install it (See the new error message picture). I think I saw that it was downloading Windows Update updates. I tested the printer but, when I try to print a document it comes up with the screen and everything but, after I push the print button nothing happens. Bidirectional Support is now enabled though.


----------



## Sleepydragn1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Alright well, I contacted Dell and they fixed it but, Thanks for your help. It fixed part of the problem.


----------

